
JavaScript design patterns #2. Factories and their implementation in TypeScript - mwanago
https://wanago.io/2019/12/02/javascript-design-patterns-factories-typescript/
======
towndrunk
This may come across badly, however this looks like we are using TypeScript as
Java on the frontend.

